# Should we get another dog?



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

We have thought about adding another dog to our family, as a companion for our five month old Golden boy, for a little while now. However, as Loki is so young, we decided to go for an older puppy or a young adult. In our family, we already have a six year old papillon, but it was the new puppy who got jealous, not the older papillon. Within a few days arriving with us at 7.5 weeks old, Loki decided that I was His mum & would dash over whenever Jontay came up for a cuddle, push him out of the way, & block him from coming near me ...sometimes Loki would get rumbuctious & dash about barking at him & I would have to put Loki into Timeout for a few mins, until he calmed down & understood I would not tolerate that behaviour. Strangely enough, outdoors, Loki would be fine with Jontay, walking about with him as if they are good buddies. So it was definitely a jealousy issue on Loki's part. It's much better now .....still there, but so much better. Loki can now sit close by & watch me patting Jontay, without dashing over, but sometimes he will forget his manners. I think it's a great idea to add another dog to your family, & you may not have any jealousy issues at all. A puppy would be nice, but you might also think of a rescue, perhaps an older puppy or young adult in need of a loving home. My DH wanted a German Shepherd, & we did look into that, but I have no experience of that breed, as he does, & have never been that keen on them. I decided I would be much more comfortable with a breed I was familiar with, or a breed that I really loved, as I am the main carer of our dogs. Some people say only ever have male & female. Some people say it makes no difference & two adult boys can get along really well together. We decided on a girl, but then switched over to a boy. In the past we have had three adult neutered males with a spayed girl, & they all got on fine as adults. Currently, we have two males ....an adult & a puppy. Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## kmroark (Jun 26, 2012)

We have decided to go with another golden. My husband doesn't want to get an older puppy or an adult because of our children. I have an 8 month old and 7 year old and he wants the dog growing up with our children and for us to teach the pup the same way our boy was taught. I think he is more so afraid of the dogs behavior with the baby then anything. He feels with a young pup he can teach it from the get go and train it the way we want to. He is pretty dead set on a very young puppy. Now we just have to figure out if we want a male or female! Our boy is neutered so no breeding or anything like that if we get a female, I just don't know if he will mesh better with a male vs. female! He gets along great with all dogs and we have watched quite a few different dogs (different sizes/ages both male and female) and he did great with them all in the house, even around our girls.. I am leaning more towards a female, he wants a male lol!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have two Yorkies, a male and a female, and we are in the process of adopting a male Golden puppy! I love having both, they are so different and you get the best of both worlds. And I always advocate having two. Franklin's behavior only got better once we got another one. It's nice that they have each other to relate to and they are never lonely when home alone. Can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy...whatever you decide!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Many years ago I had 2 male dogs, a golden retriever and a brittany. They both wanted my sole attention and would get jealous if I petted one over the other. Even had a fight where I got bit trying to stop it (I never do that anymore.) After that I had male and female dogs together. I was just leary of having 2 males again. Right now I have a male and female and they get along great. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.  It's so exciting you will be getting a new puppy!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

When I decided to get a second Golden I knew a female was the only way to go.Jack is very good with other dogs but I knew he wouldn't put up with another male.Jack & Sweetie are constant compainions.Just get ready for the fact that you won't be the only one loved in the house sometimes I'm the jealous one LOL.But they seem to share me well


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I had a lone Golden who was a wonderful girl. We brought a puppy in to "keep her company." Turns out, she didn't want the company! Refused to even look at the puppy. Glared at us! Would not even admit the puppy existed. Lol!

A few months later they were inseparable, and lived 12 years together as the very closest companions anyone could expect.

This is Chelsea trying to ignore the puppy that insisted upon gluing himself to her side.











And this is them over the next 12 years.


























I wouldn't worry. You might have an adjustment period, but in the end it will be good for BOTH dogs.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got a 15 month old male golden, who is at home most of the day alone except when he gets walked twice a day by a neighbor, and I am rescuing a female black lab mix (flat coated retriever/black lab) who is about 11 months old. I have struggled with this for some time, but am hoping that Max will love having a companion. What do you all think?


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got a 15 month old male golden, who is at home most of the day alone except when he gets walked twice a day by a neighbor, and I am rescuing a female black lab mix (flat coated retriever/black lab) who is about 11 months old. I have struggled with this for some time, but am hoping that Max will love having a companion. What do you all think?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My Max must be the exception, he is not happy when there's another dog here for more than a couple hours. He gets depressed, goes off by himself, just acts like he's waiting till they leave. And when they do, he's back to himself. 

I always say he's just like me, he doesn't particularly like company for very long. 
After dog sitting a few times, we decided we wouldn't put him through the stress of bringing another dog home. Maybe 6 years from now - but not now.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> My Max must be the exception, he is not happy when there's another dog here for more than a couple hours. He gets depressed, goes off by himself, just acts like he's waiting till they leave. And when they do, he's back to himself.
> 
> I always say he's just like me, he doesn't particularly like company for very long.
> After dog sitting a few times, we decided we wouldn't put him through the stress of bringing another dog home. Maybe 6 years from now - but not now.


Max isn't the only one. Bear gets depressed if he doesn't get enough "Mom time," so I have to make sure he gets preferential couch time, and endless cuddles at night. He loves having friends over, but he gets sad and mopey after a bit. Thank goodness we can juggle three dogs right now. And DH doesn't complain when Bear snuggles with me in bed at night.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I once had a 6 yr old female who ruled the roost. She didn't seem to care for puppies, but I brought an 8 wk old boy home. She wasn't thrilled, and kept running away from him when he chased her. I kept them separated by a baby gate so she could slowly get used to him. It took a month or two, and then she liked him more and more as he got big enough to really play with. They ended up inseparable until the day she died. He misses her to this day.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

In January of 2013 we picked up our 3rd Golden. She is field bred as are our other two Goldens Maddie-10 years old, Spirit (neutered)-5 years old. We introduced them slowly only allowing the big dogs to smell her through the kennel. After we could see that the other dogs were not interested, we started letting her out early evening so they could smell and start to play with each other. The male ignored her totally, would even leave the room if she pounced on him and our girl started playing and mothering her right away (as she did with our boy). Later on, our male could not sand it and he joined in...they are all best buddies...and the new girl is dominant over them all...but they all get along very well....

I would recommend a girl dog for a boy dog...but I am not sure it really matters, it is more about letting them get used to each other at their own pace...


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I think my Thor would love another dog in the house. When my sister stayed over with her lab for a week, even though she wouldn't play with him much, he loved every second of interaction she allowed, and didn't seem bothered that I gave her attention and love. On the other hand there was a lot of family around and there was always someone willing to give him attention, so it was a win win for him.
I had a German Shepherd when my kids were younger, a true sweetheart. He was mild mannered to the extreme. We had pet chicks, fostered a mixed breed puppy for a few days, then another German Shepherd girl for a longer time and an insane young black lab, and he was nothing but gentle to all creatures. He WAS protective of his family, but only when there was a threat, not as in being jealous. Never did hurt anyone but did make a very convincing "Back off!" point when it was needed, only a couple of times. I realize that he was a very special boy and wouldn't necessarily expect the same of all specimens of the breed. He was a really easy puppy to train. I guess I'm just saying, both breeds are wonderful! I chose a golden this time because I always wanted one, and I LOVE the temperament of a Golden, but I still keep a warm place in my heart for GSD as well.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> My Max must be the exception, he is not happy when there's another dog here for more than a couple hours. He gets depressed, goes off by himself, just acts like he's waiting till they leave. And when they do, he's back to himself.
> 
> I always say he's just like me, he doesn't particularly like company for very long.
> After dog sitting a few times, we decided we wouldn't put him through the stress of bringing another dog home. Maybe 6 years from now - but not now.


Pretty sure you, I, Max, and Fannin are all cut from the same cloth  I have baby sat several different dogs and Fannin was not pleased. My baby boy is an only child... maybe someday I'll get another one but don't plan on it being anytime soon. Oh, and it would have to be a Lushie pup


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

*Maxwell Edison & Penny Lane*

Well - the first moment Maxwell saw me with Penny I could tell he was not pleased. He totally ignored her, but the 2nd day we went to the beach and they ran around together. That night he slept close to her crate and today they are playing together! I think it's going to work out - Yippee! The cat, however, is not as happy .

I rescued a 1 year old lab mix female from a group called Tracy's Dogs. She has all her shots, has been spayed and chipped. 

I had my beautiful Maxwell, but thought it would be nice to get a dog from a shelter since there are so many of them out there. Penny Lane is sweet and loving, and very happy.

Maxwell Edison (golden) and Penny Lane (lab mix) - just could help myself - I love the Beatles! Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

